# Apiguard



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

My new tub of bulk apiguard had a handy 50 Ml syringe come with it I about got a hernia trying to get it suckd full of gel. Luckily I had my scoop and paddle from the last tub to measure doses. 

Another thing, am i the only one who has a hard time in bright sun seeing when the scoop is full. I am tempted to mix in fruit coloring


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

we used the syringe last fall, is interesting but at least you get the proper dosage, luckily the guy doing the syringe eats his spinach daily.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

They send a syringe with each tub!!
We are going to end up with a shopping cart full of unused, brand new syringes!


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

After using it hundreds of times we just scoop it out with our hive tool depending on the size of the hive. I guess you could get some clay dye powder and mix it in for color


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I just started treating some hives today. I'm not sure if this year's syringe is different than last year's...but....it worked fine. I only got twenty done so...it is a bit early to claim success.


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

Used the syringe this year. I like it better than the scoop.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Dave Burrup said:


> Used the syringe this year. I like it better than the scoop.


My thinking too. I've emptied three tubs so far. I rinse the syringe out at the end of each day...and am still using the original one. On occasion it seems to pick up a particle that is too large...but I just eject that and move the tip to a different pick up point.


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

As I get to the bottom of the tub I thump it lightly on one edge to consolidate the remainder. Can use it right down to the bottom.


----------



## Woodside (Aug 10, 2010)

I know apigaurd is still sold... but does it still work? I thought it was pretty ineffective


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Woodside said:


> I know apigaurd is still sold... but does it still work? I thought it was pretty ineffective


I believe you are thinking of Apistan. All the Apixxx products are easy to confuse. Apiguard still works well and likely will for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Woodside (Aug 10, 2010)

nice. Does it require a narrow window of tempurature?


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

The label says 60 -105 degrees. I think it is more effective in the low 80s.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Woodside said:


> nice. Does it require a narrow window of tempurature?


Apiguard is a thymol based gel treatment. Temp range is 60 - 105F.
There are also Apivar strips which are amitraz based...a synthetic miticide...and I don't believe have any advertised temperature limitations.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Dave Burrup said:


> The label says 60 -105 degrees. I think it is more effective in the low 80s.


I figured that the higher the temp, the more effective. Part of its mode of action is as a fumigant and it volatilizes more actively at higher temps. The manufacturer even goes so far as to suggest that at the higher end of the range one can reduce the dosage. 
But I may be wrong.


----------

